# Bump between dogs eyes



## Golden Crazy (Jan 11, 2012)

zeb is two years and he has this bump between his eyes:--ashamed: and I am wondering what it is we have been doing a lot of researching about it and found some things that looked like it but wasn't to sure? so if one of ya'll could help us out we sure would appreciate it! we are new on here and when we figure out horse to put pics ill put pics of him on here asap!!!


----------



## Golden Crazy (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Golden Crazy (Jan 11, 2012)

okay found out how to post pics yay!!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

He needs to go to the vet.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I also think he needs to be seen by your vet.




LibertyME said:


> He needs to go to the vet.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree-definitely needs to be seen by a vet. It could be anything from a fluid filled cyst to a tumor.

I hope the vet can tell you it is nothing to be worried about.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That is a need to see the vet.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with others that there's a need to see the vet.

It could be a sebaceous cyst, a hematoma, or some kind of allergic reaction (bug bite, etc.). All of those things require a trip to the vet. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Your dog*

Your dog is just beautiful, but I AGREE he needs to see the vet, today.
It could be an allergic reaction, a bug bite, how are his teeth (could be a bad tooth or gums)


----------



## Golden Crazy (Jan 11, 2012)

thank you for helping us we have been wondering what it was? He has had it since June this last summer and it will sometimes get really big and then go back to a small size? got any thoughts?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

If it's growing and shrinking it could be some kind of abscess related to his tear duct. This dog really needs to see a vet ASAP.


----------



## Golden Crazy (Jan 11, 2012)

okay thank you ya'll have really helped we will try to get him to a vet ASAP!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenCrazy*

GoldenCrazy

Please let us know what the vet says!! It might hurt him!
It may be something serious.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes please let us know and good luck to you; he looks like a very nice fellow and I'm sure you all love him tons. K


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

A trip to the vet is indeed required. Does it seem to bother your pup?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Vet trip! Hope all is well.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm jumping on the "vet" bandwagon. Please keep us updated on what you find out! Hopefully nothing too serious! Poor sweetie.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Please take your beautiful kid to the vet. That it is so close to his eyes is particularly concerning. Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Golden Crazy (Jan 11, 2012)

MyMaggieGirl

it does not seem to hurt or bother him even when we poke at it?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Definitely a vet trip needed! Good luck and keep us posted on what it turns out to be!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Goldens are stoic dogs and often don't show they're in pain so that may be why he's not reacting when you touch it. Nevertheless, please get it checked out.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Definitely vet material.. Did you go?


----------



## Golden Crazy (Jan 11, 2012)

okay thank you we will get it checked asap


----------



## Golden Crazy (Jan 11, 2012)

no we have not gone to the vet yet


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Can you go tomorrow?


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

As a dog mom to a dog who has had a tumor growing in her face, I would not wait a day to take your dog to the vet. It could be just a cyst, or a allergic reaction, but it could also be something nasty.

Any new bump on my dogs, I always have checked out.


----------



## Golden Crazy (Jan 11, 2012)

I dont know?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, can you call first thing and try to get an appointment? Personally, I wouldn't wait any longer than absolutely necessary to get the dog seen.


----------



## Golden Crazy (Jan 11, 2012)

my mom called and made an appoitment


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I am happy to hear you have an appointment.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

It's been there since June?? Your dog needs to see the vet asap. Hope it's nothing serious!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to see your mom made an appt with the vet. I would be very nervous with that between his eyes. My first word when I saw the picture was "WOW". I hope everything will be ok. I will watch for an update after you see the vet. Good-luck!!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

How was the appointment?


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I hope it's nothing and everything turns out ok. Please tell us what you find out.


----------



## Golden Crazy (Jan 11, 2012)

hey guys sorry i didn't let ya know but his appointment isn't till next Tuesday so we will have to wait till then.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry they are making Zeb wait that long.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I dont take my dog to the vet for a simple tiny bump that hasnt grown or changed. But a bump like yours has I would insist on an appointment the next day and if not I would find another vet who would take him the next day. Especially since its been there since June

I would not wait till next Tuesday if it were my dog


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Just checking in and glad you are getting to the vet. Unfortunately this is a long weekend.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Good luck at the vets on Tuesday. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Golden Crazy (Jan 11, 2012)

Good news guys zeb has an anointment tomorrow!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golden Crazy*

Golden Crazy

SO GLAD THAT ZEB has appt. tomorrow.
Please let us know what VET SAYS!!

Is Zeb eating, drinking, good?


----------



## Golden Crazy (Jan 11, 2012)

I will let b you know what the vet says Yes Zeb eats very good and drinks a lot of water also he eats two larg bowls a day and drinks outta this like 5 gallon thing we have for them


----------



## Golden Crazy (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey guys Zebs visit with vet went great! not much to worry about the vet has to do a exploratory surgery to find out what it is? which will be next monther which the vet said was fine.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zeb*

What did the vet say it could be. When is the exloratory surgery?
So glad Zeb went to the vet-keep us posted!!!


----------



## Golden Crazy (Jan 11, 2012)

it will be next month when he has his exploratory surgery and that is when we will find out what it is she didn't exactly say what it was


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I find this very strange that vet has no answers and is going to wait until next month to do surgery! What if lump goes down again like you said it sometimes will. I guess I am a little impatient when it comes to my babies and I like to know what is wrong and get it treated ASAP.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 16, 2011)

A lump of that size looks like it's creating significant ocular pressure, especially to the left eye. This can lead to secondary eye-issues.

I assume "exploratory surgery" means taking a biopsy for testing, and I'm surprised the vet is willing to wait that long, since time is of the essence with most tumours. If it's something like an apocrine cyst, apocrine ductal adenoma or apocrine carcinoma, it would require a fine needle aspiration and cytology (which is a fairly quick and easy procedure). 

Most vets are eager to schedule procedures/operations sooner than later. I'm not sure if you have an option of going to another vet that can schedule something earlier, but it might be something to consider looking into. 

Better that than let it wait longer and risk a complicated and costly outcome with secondary issues, not to mention the discomfort/pain to the dog.

At the very least, I'm thinking that the vet should have been able to ballpark guess what this likely was going to be, even from a physical examination. 

I hope things work out for you. He looks like a very sweet and gentle boy...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenCrazy*

GoldenCrazy

I agree with what Kristin said. Can't believe the vet is willing to wait until next month and it does look like this bump is bothering Zeb's eye!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm sorry but I would be getting a 2nd opinion.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Did the vet at least give any kind of antibiotic to see if it was an infection?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

A few weeks ago I took Austin to the vet because he had a small bump on his nose. I walked away from the vet with Austin having had a shot and 2 different types of medication. Thankfully it was just a reaction to what the vet figures was a bug bite.

I think I would seek out another vet!!!!


----------



## Golden Crazy (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey Today we went to the vet and we got him all figured out he had so much puss in there and he got all swollen up and we took him in first thing in this morning and they said it was an allergic reaction it got so big that it was his whole head! so when we brought him home he had a lot of puss comin outta his bumb and now I think he will be fine!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I would think pus means and infection. I would get a second opinion if this were my dog.


----------



## Golden Crazy (Jan 11, 2012)

yes it was an infection also


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Did the vet give you any medicine?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Infection*

What did the vet give him for the infection?
When does he want to see him again.
Please keep a close eye on JEB and keep us posted.


----------



## Golden Crazy (Jan 11, 2012)

Zeb has antibiotics he takes everyday and we have been keepin a very close eye on him


----------



## Golden Crazy (Jan 11, 2012)

they saw zeb this mornig and said that he is lookin great!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Glad to hear he's doing well. I just noticed this thread--I would have guessed it was a cyst and it sounds like it was. Post a picture when you have a chance. Want to see your handsome guy without the bump!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zeb*

I am so relieved to hear that Zeb is doing so well!!


----------



## Golden Crazy (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Ya'll! Zeb is doin Great!his bumb is still there but it is only swollen so we should ssee the real resualt in a few weeks


----------



## Golden Crazy (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey eb is all better now I'll try to get a pic asap fer yall!


----------



## Golden Crazy (Jan 11, 2012)

*The Photo Of Zeb*


----------



## Megan Francis (Nov 23, 2021)

Golden Crazy said:


> zeb is two years and he has this bump between his eyes:--ashamed: and I am wondering what it is we have been doing a lot of researching about it and found some things that looked like it but wasn't to sure? so if one of ya'll could help us out we sure would appreciate it! we are new on here and when we figure out horse to put pics ill put pics of him on here asap!!!





Golden Crazy said:


> zeb is two years and he has this bump between his eyes:--ashamed: and I am wondering what it is we have been doing a lot of researching about it and found some things that looked like it but wasn't to sure? so if one of ya'll could help us out we sure would appreciate it! we are new on here and when we figure out horse to put pics ill put pics of him on here asap!!!


I know this is a long shot but I'm concerned for my rescue. I found your forum as I try to research about a bump between the eyes. What was the diagnosis, treatment, and recovery with your golden?
I hope all is well.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

The member hasn't signed on since Feb 2012 - this was the last post so we only know what was posted in the thread. Seems like it was an infection (?!?!) that was treated with antibiotics. The details were rather sketchy.
I would make a vet appointment for your rescue to be examined. There's really no other way to find out for sure.
Such a sweet face


----------

